# kernel 2.6.19.1 and nvidia-drivers-9746

## sergio21

can't install nvidia-drivers-9746 on kernel 2.6.19.1

write open_wr: /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1/astest7743.out

open_wr: /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1/astest7747.out

open_wr: /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1/astest7754.out

open_wr: /usr/src/linux-2.6.19.1/astest7758.out

do you have any idea what's wrong, help please

thnks in a advanced

----------

## Voyageur

This looks like the sandbox violation errors that appeared in the 2.6.19 kernel. It should be fixed on recent releases though, which kernel do you use? vanilla-sources or gentoo-? vanilla directly from kernel.org?

There are matching bugreports in bugzilla, with patches to clean this temporary file problem out (and apparently all will be fixed in 2.6.20). In the meantime, if these are the only files reported, you can 

```
# FEATURES=-sandbox emerge nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## sergio21

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> This looks like the sandbox violation errors that appeared in the 2.6.19 kernel. It should be fixed on recent releases though, which kernel do you use? vanilla-sources or gentoo-? vanilla directly from kernel.org?
> 
> There are matching bugreports in bugzilla, with patches to clean this temporary file problem out (and apparently all will be fixed in 2.6.20). In the meantime, if these are the only files reported, you can 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I use vanilla-sources 2.16.19.1 from kernel org, also i emerge gentoo sources but not tested yet.

----------

## Desti²

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> This looks like the sandbox violation errors that appeared in the 2.6.19 kernel. It should be fixed on recent releases though, which kernel do you use? vanilla-sources or gentoo-? vanilla directly from kernel.org?
> 
> There are matching bugreports in bugzilla, with patches to clean this temporary file problem out (and apparently all will be fixed in 2.6.20). In the meantime, if these are the only files reported, you can 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have no luck with the latest gentoo-sources.   :Embarassed: 

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746-31584.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r3/-.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r3/-.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## gimpel

FEATURES="-sandbox" is not the way to go.

Better apply this patch from 2.6.19 gentoo-sources:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/trunk/2.6.19/2900_astest-sandbox.patch

----------

## Voyageur

That one works for gentoo-sources, and should indeed work for vanilla (as the sandbox error output is quite similar) but will fail for other kernels (beyond, ck, ...). No fix is available for now for unsupported kernels, as this needs to be fixed directly in the kernel scripts, not portage. 

2.6.20 should solve this for everyone, but in the meantime, sandbox is in the way...

----------

## jbridge21

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> 2.6.20 should solve this for everyone, but in the meantime, sandbox is in the way...

 

I'm still getting this on 2.6.20.1. It appears to be a different problem than the astest$$$$.out files.

----------

## Arpy

Still no luck here...

This is a new install (currently using nv driver)

<...>

  ld   -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -w vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nvidia.mod.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2/ -I -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O2 -march=k8 -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia.mod)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -DMODULE -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.c

  ld  -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-7390.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2/-.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r2/-.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I realise these are both using the ~amd64 keyword.  I'm trying these in attempt to resolve the same problem that was discovered in the non ~amd64 ones

----------

